# Free clip art for commercial use



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

I would like to start up a digital imprinting (heat transfer) company but I do not draw well at all. I have many phrases that I have created, but no pictures.

I was wondering if there is any place or anyone who offers FREE commercial use clip art. I donot want to break any laws or break any copyright infringement laws. Many sites offer free clip art, but not for commercial use.

Is there anyone who can help direct me anywhere?

Please, noone take offense to this questions. I know it's alot to ask for free clip art or drawings or photos, but I'm just beginning and cannot afford to pay anyone yet for their talent.

Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

Do an search on the internet for free clipart. You'll find lots...some legal to use and some probably not.
I would strongly urge you to invest in some good clipart collections if you plan on doing this as a business. It is a tool as important as your cutter and heat press. 
Good luck!


----------



## florida mitch (Mar 2, 2008)

as a purchase, would you recomend a good source?


----------



## surfdefender (Feb 2, 2008)

Open Clip Art Library Drawing Together

Lots of clipart released into the public domain.


----------



## tjr35 (Jan 11, 2010)

does that mean they can be used for commercial use? I am in the same boat as the author. I have ideas but no artistic abilities.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Each site/book etc will have a EULA which will give the info as to use...some can be used personally but not for commerical use...others have restrictions..Images in the public domain does not necessarily give permission for commercial use.


----------



## sanchez324 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buy from stock images also


----------



## Raja2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey! Keep in mind, a lot of stock image site that sell vecotor or clip art have diffrent prices depeneding on what you are planning to use the images for. 

Most have a much higher rate if you wish to use the art to decorate merchandise for resale.So just keep that in mind.

www.pamgm.com


----------



## samanthaluck (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree. People have to be so careful using any kind of artwork for commercial use. Free graphics tend to be cheesy and do not often come with terms. Therefore, it would be confusing as to know what can be done with them and stock sites have pricing tiers for the amount of products you intend to sell, etc.

However, buying from a reputable site means questions can be asked first so you know exactly what you can and can't do.

Commercial use clip art can be bought for as little as a few quid on Etsy. Surely this is a small price to pay for someones time and effort which will ultimately lead to one making money from it.


----------



## cm8647 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking for art, look in to government commissioned photos and clip art.


----------



## ThePinkPanther (May 23, 2016)

I haven't found any free clipart that really floats my boat as of yet. I am just not real impressed with what I have come across to be honest. 

Etsy (not free) is one place that you might find a lot of clip art to use but you will have to make sure it's for commercial use and read their rules. You can always message them and ask them if you're not real sure. 

(Not free) this place offers clipart just for putting on shirts that you sell,
https://www.theicedsugarcookie.com/collections/cartoon-illustration-junkie-for-commercial-use 

It's been a real struggle trying to find my own images to use for my shirts that I sell. And when you do find great clipart they want an arm and a leg for it. Plus you have to deal with all kinds of restrictions that leaves me scratching my head by the time I get done reading it. I just want to buy a clip art image and move on. I don't want to have to decipher if it's legal to use or not.


----------

